# Liz Hogg at The International Gallery



## Liz Hogg (Jan 5, 2017)

Check out this video of last year's show at The International Gallery in Brooklyn, NY:



:


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

I admire the originality of your music and your artistic bravado. What gear do you have on the floor?


----------



## Liz Hogg (Jan 5, 2017)

KapnKrunch said:


> I admire the originality of your music and your artistic bravado. What gear do you have on the floor?


Thanks.
I use from left to right: DigiTech JamMan Solo, Mooer Ana Echo, Mooer Black Secret, Snark Tuner Pedal.

Other delay/distortion pedals I use sometimes are:
Electro-Harmonix Memory Boy Analog Delay
1981 Electro-Harmonix 16 Second Digital Delay
MXR M-104
Pro Co Rat 2


----------

